# Configure Xorg on Acer Aspire 7530g



## sudobsd (Oct 25, 2021)

Hello, so I'm just new on FreeBSD and I would like to configure Xorg on my machine since I don't know how to do it. I have a Nvidia Geforce 9400m hybrid SLI 256mb and a AMD Athlon X2. I tried on Linux to configure nvidia-340 but I came back with no luck, so I hope there is a way to make it work on FreeBSD.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 25, 2021)

sudobsd said:


> i would like to configure xorg on my machine since i don't know how to do it.


Handbook: 5.4. Xorg Configuration

You will need to use x11/nvidia-driver-340 for the Geforce 9400 card. Install that driver and add `kld_list="nvidia-modeset"` to /etc/rc.conf. Then create an /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/drivers-nvidia.conf:

```
Section "Device"
        Identifier "Card0"
        Driver     "nvidia"
EndSection
```


----------



## sudobsd (Oct 25, 2021)

i tried and it doesnt work, i tried to reboot it also didnt work.


----------



## Tieks (Oct 25, 2021)

What output does `kldstat` give you and what's in /var/log/Xorg.0.log after you tried starting xorg?


----------

